# Memory Stick Locked



## camid9 (Feb 12, 2006)

I have several memory sticks for my sony cybershot. I take the pictures off my cybershot and import them into a power mac. When I properly remove the memory stick it will not let me put pictures on the stick again and it says that the stick is full, even though there aren't any pictures on it. There are two files on the stick that are locked and it won't let me delete them. The actual memory stick is not locked but the files that show up on my computer are locked. How do you delete these locked files? Or How do I fix this problem?


----------



## kaktex (Jan 7, 2005)

Re-format the sticks in the camera. 

In fact, it's a known memstick issue. 
Deleting and formatting the sticks on the computer can lead to problems, so many Sony users learn to only formatt in-camera.


----------

